# Bow stand and clothing



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I plan on putting up a bow stand before this season starts and I was wondering what you guys recommended me buying. Should I get a ladder stand or a hanging stand? Also where is the best place to get one for a reasonable price? If anyone has a used one i would definitely be interested also.

I also need clothing and was wondering what you guys have used that is comfortable and affordable.
Thanks for any input!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Andy, it really depends upon what type of land you are using it on. It is in a place where you can leave it up or do you need it to be portable? If you are on private land where it can be left up and you don't need it to be portable, I prefer ladder stands. For some reason (I am older  ) I feel more comfortable in them. If you are where you need to be able to move the stand when done or only have a few and want the ability to move it n your own without help from others, then a hang on works great.

I like scentlok clothing. I know that you can get by withoput it but I do think that every littel bit helps when looking for big whitetails!!

Good luck. If you are interested, I do have aladder stand that I would sell for a reasonable price. Let me know if interested.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I like hang ons. They hide better and are more versatile, I can put my hangon in places a ladder guy would struggle. But a ladder is safer. They both have their pros and cons.

Hangons are more portable and faster to set up. They can go in more trees easier. But, if your afraid of heights, or just new to stand hunting, they can be intimidating.

Ladders are more expensive (for the most part) bulkier and less portable. You are also somewhat limited in that they wont go in EVERY tree, most, but there is a little limit here. They are safer and better for rookies to build up height confidence in, if thats an issue.

As far as clothing, good luck getting affordable, camo is so darn expensive. Just make sure its quiet. Try it on in the store, move around, make pretend your drawing a bow, if you can hear it, the deer sure as h*ll can.
I wouldnt waste my money on any of the "scent" control stuff. It helps, but its not worth the $200-400 a set would cost. Just be aware of scent control. Seal clothes in tubs or bags. Use scent eliminating spray, etc etc etc. I dont use scent lok or block, but im anal about scent control. I think my system is just as good as someone wearing scent lok.
And remember, stay away from velcro and nylon.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

I like a ladder stand because it's safer. However, I would agree with everything the other guys said except that they left out carrying weight. I'm young and in shape and can strap a 70 lb ladder stand to my back and walk it through the woods for a good distance. Also, as sad as it is to say, you need to also consider locking up your stand. I have a 20 ft vinyl coated steel cable (which is probably much longer than I need) that I use to lock my stand to the tree. Got it thrown together for about $20 at the hardware store.

As far as clothing goes, I wear camoflauge coveralls that I paid $20 for. I just throw them on over my jeans and t-shirt. A bottle of scent eliminating spray and a rubbermaid container filled with fresh vegitation will give you all the coverage you need. Don't fall for the gimmicks because NONE OF IT MATTERS IF YOU'RE NOT WATCHING THE WIND DIRECTION. Last year I was on the ground with nothing but a bush between me and a doe 10 ft away. I hadn't showered in 3 days and had no cover but she had no idea I was there because I was downwind of her. No scentlock jumpsuit, no scent spray, not even a ground blind to sit in. Just sat still.

Here's the thing, guys will say, "that deer was straight downwind of me and had no idea I was there! The $300 I spent on this scentlock suit was well worth it!" But was it the suit or the fact that they had a $5 bottle of antibacterial scent elimination spray that they used to hose down their hunting duds? They'll never know so they assume it's the $300 clothing.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

hey thanks for all the info you guys have been feeding me. I was wondering where can a hang on stand go that a ladder stand can't? The weight of the stand isn't a problem to me cause i'm young and won't have a problem moving it around if need be. Are there any stands u guys would recommend over another?


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

A hang on can go numerous places that a ladder stand couldnt. For instace in a treee with a lot of branches and things it will be able to fit anywhere with less trimming of the tree. Or anywhere that a tree has an uneven base at the bottom


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, getting a ladder stand into a big old bur oak with a million branches can be a chore. I also hunt some places where I literally walk in over a mile, so a 70 lb ladder just isnt an option. Or some funky boxelder thats all twisted and gnarly.

But for places where your only hiking a couple hundred yards or less (or field edges where you can drive up to it) a ladder stand is nice. I also like hangons because other people just dont know there there if ive done it right. I lock them all, but if somebody really wants it, those cables will only slow em down. Also, some of the two man ladders would be nice if you want to take kids, or a cameraman with you.

I will say the one plus to "scent-lok" is if it gives you more confidence. If you confident in your setup and gear, youll hunt harder and longer.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Like others have said type of stand depends on what tree and terrain your hunting. I like hang ons not limited to any specific height. If the tree doesnt have a perfect verticle branchless area youll have to tree all those branches out of the way to get the ladder to fit.

As far as clothing depending on weather. Early season any camo pants and a long sleeve T will do. Just keep it clean and as scent free as possible later in the year just layer. I hunted into early november last year wearing long johns under camo jeans, and a turtle neck with a green sweater over it or a brown hooded sweatshirt. Never was seen or smelled by a deer (I know that because I can see atleast a mile in everydirection without abstructions.)

My friend just priced out a full outfit of Mossy Oak camo for alittle over $100.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am a hang-on man also. One of the nice things about a hang on is if you take the bottom 4 screws out someone can't get up the stand without having steps with them! A nice anti-theft device!

I hunt many tree's where a ladder woulden't work, however I do have a couple up on water holes and in a shelter belt. However I have 10 hang-on's that I have and woulden't trade them for the world.

As for brands. you can get some of the rivers edge with foot rest's for like $70, and the "big Foot" one for like $59. Most of the time Scheels will run a sale on them and sell them for like $45.

If you are looking for a really nice stand I have a Lone Wolf! I will tell you for a backpacking stand or one you pack in then out, they are the ticket! You can set them in any tree in a matter of minutes. You can adjust the angle of the platform and the seat... they are sweet! But they are also like $200. IMO I would rather have 4 of the others up and not worry if someone jacks it.... But having one id nice for hunts out west, or in new area's!

Clothing, you can be as cheap, or as expensive as you want! Just set a budget!

Then get a $5 bottle like stated! All great advise from the above guys! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

All good advice.... we all started somewhere and have experimented our way to where we are at today so just start with what you have, plenty of time sitting in the stand to dream about what you need next.. bottom line is just start.


----------



## R-Randel (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, against the grain of this, I use a climber, the Summit Viper SS. Very stable stand, easy to use, everything I could ask for, and it is light and mobile. Wears like a backpack and only weighs about 20lbs. As for clothes, if you want scent-lok I suggest taking a drive to East Grand Forks, the cabelas there has a lot of stuff in the bargain cave. I just bought myself some new scent-lok pants for 40 bucks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Where do you find tree's around your area that are straight enough to climb? Let alone with no twigs and so on?


----------



## R-Randel (Apr 2, 2008)

I mostly hunt the sheyenne river bottoms area.. lots of elm trees that are straight enough to climb, many of them have hardly any branches the first 15 feet or so. there is one tree that I have used that I can go up to 30 feet if I wanted to. I am heading out this week to check a few cams, I will try and remember to bring my digital with and post a few pics.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya, I was gonna say, not to many climber friendly trees up here.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

If i go with a hang on stand what's the best kind of ladder to use to get up the tree after the stand is hung. also what height would you guys recommend to hang it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I use screw in Steps. I like them, others like the strap on ladders. Have never used them.

As far as hight? It really depends on the tree, area, how you feel, how far the trail is? It is really all up to you, and how high the backdrop is. Some times I am 5 feet off the ground, others are 20. You have to get to a place on the tree that will allow good shots, and has some branches and crap behind you to break up your outline!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I prefer screw in steps. Ive used strap on steps, and unless you HAVE to use em (law or regulation) dont. They are death traps, and noisy.

Go as high as you need to. But I like to get at least 14 feet up. And am usually right around 20. Gets you out of their line of sight better (which is handy late season when theres no leaves). You should always try to get to a crook in the tree, or at least in some branches (or above them). Anything to break up your outline up there. If you cant get high enough to get in branches (like in a cottonwood say where theres no branches the first 25 feet) than going a little higher will give you a little added advantage.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a friend who hunts from a 30 ft high stand. He says that at that height scent and wind direction aren't even a factor. He uses no scent protection and only hunts the wind and says that deer will come in from straight downwind of him and never know he's there. Anyone else have experience with this? Good advice so far guys.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive got a few at 25 feet. Thats high. I wouldnt trust not having ANY scent control either. I have to call a little BS on his statements. Also gotta call BS on being 30 feet, not saying it cant be, but thats a loooong ways up. I know friends have been in my stands that are 20-22 feet up and think its far higher.

The real problem with being that high is shooting. 25 foot and higher makes for some EXTREME shot angles, especially at typical bow ranges of 20 yards and under. Im talking angles that make a double lung shot VERY hard to make.

Ive had stands as low as 12, and as high as 25. Depends on the situation. For me though, 18-22 is my sweet spot as far as from the shooting aspect.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tree stand type really depends on what type of trees you have. both have their advantages. I used mostly "hangers". I made my own because I really didn't like the amount of flex in the commercial stands as I'm a bit uneasy about hights anyway. My stands were chained at the top and fastened with a racheting strap at the bottom and were solid as a rock. I'd advise adding a strap to any commercial hanger that you buy and higly advise getting one on which yo can adjust the angle. I'm not sure I ever found a "straight" tree where I needed one. Thats where ladders have a bit of advantage. Hangers can be difficult to install if you have back or shoulder problems or the tree isn't reasonably straight. It's really a 3 hand job if you don't something totally solid to stand on, especially with the heavier stands. I made a semi permanent ladder stand out of a 2" tube ladder I found but have never used a commercial made one. They scare me. The ladders all seem a bit flimsey. My boss was injured when his support pole gave out and the ladder buckled. Probably his fault but I like to feel secure when I am above ground. I really don't use stands any more anyway. I am seeing more game and having far more success stillhunting.

Camo is overated. You will NEVER match your surroundings in all lighting conditions. I am a fan of large pattern camo. Camo pattern boots ,hats gloves and similar sized items are not really necessary cause they are small enough that the patterns blend at reasonable ranges anyway. Your best bet is to try break your outline into maybe 5-8 medium size color variants. You might do this by wearing contrasting camo patterns. By doing so at least a portion of your body will blend reasonably to any surroundings/lighting you are in. I am rarely fully camoed. I generally wear surplus wool pants ($12-$14) which are a gray/green in color a soft brown tone camo shirt ($20) or coat ($30), standard brown boots, solid color gloves and usually a camo cap just cause that is what I have. I prefer wool because of it's quietness. I have yet to find one of the so called soft/quite materials that is better than wool or that much quiter than traditional materials. If you hunt cold weather closley check out any of the "soft/quiet" fabrics. Many have nylon liners that make all kinds of noise as the temp drops. I have found many clothes that would be ideal for bowhunting only to be ruined by the manufacturer with a noisy nylon liner. I'm not sure the REALLY understand what we want and need.

Keep in mind I hunt on the ground but I am rarely identified as a threat. I have deer (including mature bucks) walk within yards of me, look at me and sometimes even wind me and continue on as if I wasn't there. I won't say an occasional one isn't spooked but if I do my part and remain motionless they rarely take off hell bent for the next county. It's all about becoming a non-threat. It has always been my contention that you have to trigger at least two of a deers senses to cause major alarm.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Regarding not being able to get 30 ft up in a tree:

i just talked to my friend who did it last year. He had a 21 ft skybox ladderstand and deer seemed to be winding him to easily. He threw on a few screw-ins and hung a stand at about 28 or 29 ft, right above his ladder stand. At that height the tree trunk was about 9 inches thick and as he put it, "when the wind starts blowing it really becomes a religious experience". He's not sure but thinks it was an elm tree.

What makes it possible to get that high into a tree is the fact that he hunts along the missouri river near Bismarck. A lot of the trees around there are very old and very very large. Many of the cottonwoods around there are 3 to 4 feet thick and go straight up. A guy could get up a lot higher than 30 ft in one of those. Too bad i'd be too scared to get up above 20!! uke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

walkswithwhispers said:


> Regarding not being able to get 30 ft up in a tree:
> 
> i just talked to my friend who did it last year. He had a 21 ft skybox ladderstand and deer seemed to be winding him to easily. He threw on a few screw-ins and hung a stand at about 28 or 29 ft, right above his ladder stand. At that height the tree trunk was about 9 inches thick and as he put it, "when the wind starts blowing it really becomes a religious experience". He's not sure but thinks it was an elm tree.
> 
> What makes it possible to get that high into a tree is the fact that he hunts along the missouri river near Bismarck. A lot of the trees around there are very old and very very large. Many of the cottonwoods around there are 3 to 4 feet thick and go straight up. A guy could get up a lot higher than 30 ft in one of those. Too bad i'd be too scared to get up above 20!! uke:


I wasnt questioning the ability to find a tree, ive been in big elms where I hunt that I could have gone 40 feet if I wanted to, not that i wanted to  .

But if he had a 21 foot reference, than he was pretty high. Its just been my experience that most people will grossly overestimate their stand height. And for some reason, even to me, a 20 foot ladder stand seems lower than a 20 foot hangon. That ladder just makes it seem not so high.

And from a shooting aspect higher stands equal tougher shots. If you do have to go high, make sure to practice practice practice from those heights you will encounter in the field.

Dakotashooter, you should try the predator lineup of camo. Awesome camo thats great at breaking up the human form at close and far ranges.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have used the predator camo in the past and was very happy with it but frankly I became less than happy with the quality of cloth used in a lot of the camo clothing. It was either noisy or I was patching it constantly from wear and tear. Basically all your were paying for was the "brand". About the same time my stillhunting skills began to come into their own and I discovered camo was not really a factor for MY success. I figure when you are moving so slow the snails are passing you and the squirrels ignore you, your blending as well as you can.

My point is if you take time to develop the skills you come to understand that much of the stuff out there is just "a crutch".


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I totally agree with you that camo isnt a requirement if you know what you can and cant do as far as movement. But it does help, and it allows you to get away with stuff you wouldnt be able to with neutral solid colors on.


----------

